# Shopping spree!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So, my sweet husband let me get 4 of those coupons from Doggie Couture Shop that Kathy was telling us about. So, I have $200 to spend! I need some help picking things out! I mostly want to get things for Ella since she doesn't really have anything. She has one hoodie, and everything else is Chloe's stuff that also fits her. But the only things that really fit them both are adjustable harnesses. Ella's measurements are a 6 inch neck, 10.5 inch chest, and an 8 inch length. Chloe is a little bigger. I just bought them each a new Susan Lanci harness and matching leash and Ella already has a car seat on the way as well. What else should I get? I know it's super fun buying stuff for our babies, so I know y'all all have things you're dying to get!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohhh shopping is always fun! :cheer:

What about winter coats? It will be here before we know it, summer flew by so quickly. 
It's good to be prepared. Unless you already have good water & wind proof coats.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ohhh shopping is always fun! :cheer:
> 
> What about winter coats? It will be here before we know it, summer flew by so quickly.
> It's good to be prepared. Unless you already have good water & wind proof coats.


That would be a good idea, but it doesn't really get that cold here! It only snowed once last winter less than an inch. So, usually we only need hoodies. I'm thinking about getting the Lucy hoodie by Ruff Ruff Couture! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohh yes that is a really cute one! Chanel just got it from a kind friend on here, I
love it. You can't go wrong with Ruff Ruff, their clothing is well made & adorable.

What about a hoodie from Wooflink too? Size 1 should fit Ella. Do you like their stuff?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ohh yes that is a really cute one! Chanel just got it from a kind friend on here, I
> love it. You can't go wrong with Ruff Ruff, their clothing is well made & adorable.
> 
> What about a hoodie from Wooflink too? Size 1 should fit Ella. Do you like their stuff?


I've never tired it before. How big is Bella? Can she fit in wolflink or is she too small?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> I've never tired it before. How big is Bella? Can she fit in wolflink or is she too small?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



You know I was afraid it would be too big, so did not try it although I loved
the look, until I did a swap with Zorana, some of Mimi's Wooflink for some of
my Buddy Belts. So now I have 4 items from Wooflink, two hoodies and two
tanks, all of them fit Bella loosely in the chest, about an extra two inches or
so, but they still all look great. Zorana did say that these items were made
smaller than usual Wooflink(I think), if you are interested I'll Google the model
names. Bella is now at 2.8 pounds, neck is 6.1, girth is 9.2, and length is 7.6 ,
so I think that Wooflink will fit your little one too, probably a bit better.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok here they are...

hoodie 1
My Favorite Hoodie in Pink



hoodie 2...This one is made bigger and much stretchier than the hoodie above...
Love Love Hoodie in White


tank 1
Baby Doll Top in Green


tank 2
Spring Breeze Top in Peach Pink


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Shopping, my favorite subject  . 
the Lucy hoodie by RRC would be a great choice ! I love how it has the little sleeves on it and I love the bright pink color
my other favorite hoodies by RRC are the Haley hoodie and the Dazzle hoodie. the Haley is made out of a velvety , velour type material and the Dazzle is made of that soft Minky fabric. they are very soft and pretty if you like light pink. 
also good idea to try something wooflink. size 1 fits my Latte perfect. she's the same length as Ella and Lattes girth is 1/2 inch bigger than Ellas and Lattes neck is bigger by an inch or so. 
I also Love the make Louisdog. its expensive, I know but the quality is the best.

** you need a new siggy with Ella in it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Shopping. Always fun! Order one of everything! 

I have a Wooflink piece coming. Size 1. Your Ella is a bit bigger than Lex. About Chance's size, she's longer in length. Everyone told me the 1 would be too big for my crew. But I'm going to give it a try. God bless my pocket book if it does. :lol: Chance might be wearing a lot of Pink.  (JK) If you decide to wait, I'll post pics of my furry kids in the size 1. You can judge from there. 

I'll be selling the hoodie if it doesn't fit. One other person has already called it, though. 

Can't wait to see what you get! xxx


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> Shopping, my favorite subject  .
> the Lucy hoodie by RRC would be a great choice ! I love how it has the little sleeves on it and I love the bright pink color
> my other favorite hoodies by RRC are the Haley hoodie and the Dazzle hoodie. the Haley is made out of a velvety , velour type material and the Dazzle is made of that soft Minky fabric. they are very soft and pretty if you like light pink.
> also good idea to try something wooflink. size 1 fits my Latte perfect. she's the same length as Ella and Lattes girth is 1/2 inch bigger than Ellas and Lattes neck is bigger by an inch or so.
> ...


Thanks! It always makes me nervous buying a new brand. This makes me feel better. I'm going to look and see about getting some wooflink. I definitely need a new siggy! I'm planning on taking some pictures this weekend and hopefully someone on here will be sweet enough to make me one!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Did someone say shopping??? Yay!! Ella would definitely fit a size a size 1 I think. Maybe LS can measure some of the stuff I sent her? My favorite wooflink hoodie is the joy hoodie, I'm gonna get another one for Mimi too bc I love it so much. Louis Dog is very nice too but I kinda wish the colors weren't so neutral. I'm actually debating on which carrier to get from them, I'm torn between the true carrier, one w a bow, and one w a bear pocket. 
How about Puppy Angel? Elaine sent Lola a fabulous puppy angel hoodie/dress last year for Xmas and its one of my favorite pieces! 
I have 3 shoupons to use ($300) and I'm trying to hold out for the new Susan lanci pave crystal doggie collar that was just released at Super Zoo which I'm sure will be a whole shoupon!! Happy shopping! Let me know what u get!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Shopping, my favorite subject  .
> the Lucy hoodie by RRC would be a great choice ! I love how it has the little sleeves on it and I love the bright pink color
> my other favorite hoodies by RRC are the Haley hoodie and the Dazzle hoodie. the Haley is made out of a velvety , velour type material and the Dazzle is made of that soft Minky fabric. they are very soft and pretty if you like light pink.
> also good idea to try something wooflink. size 1 fits my Latte perfect. she's the same length as Ella and Lattes girth is 1/2 inch bigger than Ellas and Lattes neck is bigger by an inch or so.
> ...


Oh I love the dazzle!! I have 2!! (Maybe one for sale if it doesn't fit Mimi anymore)
Elaine help me decide which LD carrier to buy! We have the same taste. Which is your favorite? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Did someone say shopping??? Yay!! Ella would definitely fit a size a size 1 I think. Maybe LS can measure some of the stuff I sent her? My favorite wooflink hoodie is the joy hoodie, I'm gonna get another one for Mimi too bc I love it so much. Louis Dog is very nice too but I kinda wish the colors weren't so neutral. I'm actually debating on which carrier to get from them, I'm torn between the true carrier, one w a bow, and one w a bear pocket.
> How about Puppy Angel? Elaine sent Lola a fabulous puppy angel hoodie/dress last year for Xmas and its one of my favorite pieces!
> I have 3 shoupons to use ($300) and I'm trying to hold out for the new Susan lanci pave crystal doggie collar that was just released at Super Zoo which I'm sure will be a whole shoupon!! Happy shopping! Let me know what u get!!
> 
> ...


Oh I've never looked at Puppy Love stuff! I'll have to go check it out! That collar sounds simply wonderful, too! I have a Louis Dog carrier. I really like it, but I want one that I can fit both dogs in. I'm thinking about trying to sell my Louis Dog carrier. It's in really nice shape. 

This is it.

Louis Dog Tote Carrier in Beige


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh I've never looked at Puppy Love stuff! I'll have to go check it out! That collar sounds simply wonderful, too! I have a Louis Dog carrier. I really like it, but I want one that I can fit both dogs in. I'm thinking about trying to sell my Louis Dog carrier. It's in really nice shape.
> 
> This is it.
> 
> Louis Dog Tote Carrier in Beige


LIndsay, 
which Louisdog carrier do you have ? if you do want to sell it I may be very interested


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It's the one in the link I posted. I'll post it again. 

Louis Dog Tote Carrier in Beige


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh I love the dazzle!! I have 2!! (Maybe one for sale if it doesn't fit Mimi anymore)
> Elaine help me decide which LD carrier to buy! We have the same taste. Which is your favorite?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Zorana, your getting another carrier ??? I thought we were gonna stop shopping. lol. I want another one too . 

Latte hasn't worn her dazzle hoodie yet, but it looks so pretty 

i'll go look at those Louisdog carriers and let you know which one I like best .
I was thinking of waiting till they came out with a new carrier from wooflink to make a decision


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh I love the dazzle!! I have 2!! (Maybe one for sale if it doesn't fit Mimi anymore)
> Elaine help me decide which LD carrier to buy! We have the same taste. Which is your favorite?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What size is the one you might have for sale? I might be interested! Ella desperately needs stuff for the winter!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> It's the one in the link I posted. I'll post it again.
> 
> Louis Dog Tote Carrier in Beige


Ooohhhh that one is so nice!!! I wanted to mention I just tried mimi's dazzle hoodie in xs and its too short. It's brand new, never been worn if ur interested. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsay, that carrier is really cute ! i'll have to give it some thought though... i'll let you know ( but don't hold it just for me ). I do really love it though


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ooohhhh that one is so nice!!! I wanted to mention I just tried mimi's dazzle hoodie in xs and its too short. It's brand new, never been worn if ur interested.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes! PM me the price!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana, your getting another carrier ??? I thought we were gonna stop shopping. lol. I want another one too .
> 
> Latte hasn't worn her dazzle hoodie yet, but it looks so pretty
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to but I bought 3 shoupons, 1 was for panties for mimi and alice. Well turns out there was a 4 to 6 week wait on the ones I wanted so now I'm gonna use it on a carrier. I really dont need any clothes for mimi anymore bc 1)she hates them and 2)I think her and lola can almost share except for the chest which will fill in. 
I took mimi shopping w me the other day in the red chi tote and she kept putting her head on the edge and resting it there so then I noticed the LD carriers have that faux fur that extends out of the bag so they can do just that so now I need one!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> Lindsay, that carrier is really cute ! i'll have to give it some thought though... i'll let you know ( but don't hold it just for me ). I do really love it though


Ok let me know!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I wasn't going to but I bought 3 shoupons, 1 was for panties for mimi and alice. Well turns out there was a 4 to 6 week wait on the ones I wanted so now I'm gonna use it on a carrier. I really dont need any clothes for mimi anymore bc 1)she hates them and 2)I think her and lola can almost share except for the chest which will fill in.
> I took mimi shopping w me the other day in the red chi tote and she kept putting her head on the edge and resting it there so then I noticed the LD carriers have that faux fur that extends out of the bag so they can do just that so now I need one!! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is off topic, but do people let you bring Mimi into stores in the carrier without sneaking her in? I'm always too afraid to try!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> This is off topic, but do people let you bring Mimi into stores in the carrier without sneaking her in? I'm always too afraid to try!


It depends where I'm at. Where I live I dont but if I drive to Chicago, they don't mind at all!! Chicago is super dog friendly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana,
is Mimi gonna grow out of her Joy hoodie ? what color is it? cause if your gonna sell it I may want to buy it for Latte. let me know 

also.... i'm about to check those LD carriers !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just looked at the 2 Louisdog totes and its a hard decision, I love them 
both !!! but I think I would probably go with the True tote cause I like how
you have the choice of the shoulder strap or the small handle. 

i'm going to try to keep my orders to exactly or slightly over 100 dollars each. 
that way you get the best savings. those totes are around 200. each and 
you can only use one shoupon, so its like getting 25% off. but if your order
is 100 dollars instead of 200 , then its like getting 50% off ....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh girls, how I regret walking into this thread, now I'm looking at all the cutesy 
stuff mentioned!!! Must resist! 

By the way Lindsay, I wanted that Louis Dog carrier you have for sooo long, it's
awesome. That one, the leopard one and especially the Julie one are my all time
LD faves. Is it heavy?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh girls, how I regret walking into this thread, now I'm looking at all the cutesy
> stuff mentioned!!! Must resist!
> 
> By the way Lindsay, I wanted that Louis Dog carrier you have for sooo long, it's
> ...


It's very very light weight! I really like it a lot, but it could only fit Bella. Chanel would probably be too big for it. I really like it a lot. I just wish it were bigger. I want one that I can put both dogs in, but I can't justify buying a new one unless I sell one. I also have the Kwigy Bo large carrier. It's a better size for us.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Elaine, Is Louis Dog pretty true to the sizing chart? I'm pretty sure I need to go with the x small.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> It's very very light weight! I really like it a lot, but it could only fit Bella. Chanel would probably be too big for it. I really like it a lot. I just wish it were bigger. I want one that I can put both dogs in, but I can't justify buying a new one unless I sell one. I also have the Kwigy Bo large carrier. It's a better size for us.



Oh absolutely you are right, Chanel is huge for a Chi, at 9.5 pounds, and
suuuuper long like a hot dog, lol. I have the Kwidgy Bo gold for her, in large,
and a super awesome BK atelier one in black that is huge and sturdy. I want
a light one for Bella, she's small so there is no need to carry a heavy large
carrier you know.

If you decide to sell, let me know what your asking price is, I might
consider...my b-day is coming up, that's my excuse!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: Oops! I just read Elaine might be interested too, obviously she's first in line.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Elaine, Is Louis Dog pretty true to the sizing chart? I'm pretty sure I need to go with the x small.


I just got the granny chic tee for Latte. let me go check what size I got cause I forgot now



~LS~ said:


> ps: Oops! I just read Elaine might be interested too, obviously she's first in line.


LS, your first cause I did just tell her that I wanted to think about it. I really love that carrier but I only want to buy one and I was gonna wait to see what the new wooflink ones look like when they come out. 
so , I kinda wanted to think about it and not decide till the new ones come out. so your first


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> is Mimi gonna grow out of her Joy hoodie ? what color is it? cause if your gonna sell it I may want to buy it for Latte. let me know
> 
> also.... i'm about to check those LD carriers !!!


I love the true also!! One of my previous orders from them came in wrong so she is letting me use 2 shoupons together as a courtesy so I can get almost half off. Lola has a size 2 but mimi doesn't have one so I wanted to get her the joy hoodie to match. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Elaine! I'm not 100% sure either. I kind of already splurged on some
collars for Belka, as a b-day gift for me. But that carrier is very nice, I've been
admiring it for so long, it's silly maybe but I think that leopard bow is my favorite
part, lol.




Zorana, I love the Joy hoodie in grey especially. How does it fit? Smaller than
usual or no? And do you think I could ever order Wooflink for Bella, or is it all
usually made bigger than what you sent me?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsay,
I just checked and the Louisdog granny chic tee I got for Latte is a size Small. it fits her perfect. 
each louisdog piece has its own sizechart. some of them do vary slightly. 
the measurements on this tee is length 7 1/2 , girth 11 1/2 and the neck is roomy. 

its hard for me to say what size Ella would be. ( I don't want to say get the XS and then it be too small and i'd feel bad ). but this one here in size small fits Latte perfect. i'm thinking the neck would be too roomy for ella in the small. and even the girth may be too roomy for Ella cause its slighty roomy on Latte. the length is perfect. it fits like a little dress 

I haven't rechecked the size chart to see if these measurements are the same as what they posted. i'll go do that now

*I just checked the sizechart and compared the measurements I got. the ones I got were alittle smaller so I remeasured them again. there measurements were accurate. the girth is 12 inches, and the length is 8. 3 inches. so, it is true to size. ( if anything ... it may actually be a tiny bit smaller than they say but def. the item is not bigger than they say ). so, I would guess Ella would be a size XS but I cant say for sure... I wouldn't get an all in one though. those are so hard to get the right size . *


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> Lindsay,
> I just checked and the Louisdog granny chic tee I got for Latte is a size Small. it fits her perfect.
> each louisdog piece has its own sizechart. some of them do vary slightly.
> the measurements on this tee is length 7 1/2 , girth 11 1/2 and the neck is roomy.
> ...


I found a hoodie I like that's Louis Dog. I think I'm going to go with the x small. I like a tighter fit anyway. I'm pretty sure a small would be too big. I also found a Wooflink dress that's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> I found a hoodie I like that's Louis Dog. I think I'm going to go with the x small. I like a tighter fit anyway. I'm pretty sure a small would be too big. I also found a Wooflink dress that's adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


oh, I forgot... I was gonna mention that the dresses will run longer in the wooflink. not sure if you'll like the length of the dress for Ella. I have one for Latte somewhere. I can look for it tomorrow and measure it. I don't mind a longer length so , Ella and Latte are the same length .... so it is a bit long but I don't mind it that way. the wooflink hoodies and shirts run shorter than the dresses.

but anyways... if the dress is too long on Ella , it should be fine for Chloe


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh girls, how I regret walking into this thread, now I'm looking at all the cutesy
> stuff mentioned!!! Must resist!
> 
> By the way Lindsay, I wanted that Louis Dog carrier you have for sooo long, it's
> ...


They're bad! They already made me buy two shoupons and spend them.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> oh, I forgot... I was gonna mention that the dresses will run longer in the wooflink. not sure if you'll like the length of the dress for Ella. I have one for Latte somewhere. I can look for it tomorrow and measure it. I don't mind a longer length so , Ella and Latte are the same length .... so it is a bit long but I don't mind it that way. the wooflink hoodies and shirts run shorter than the dresses.
> 
> but anyways... if the dress is too long on Ella , it should be fine for Chloe


This is good to know!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Girls what about this one? It's gonna be between the true and this one. The only problem is I'm not sure if this is still available. .... opinions?? Oh and Lindsay, did u like the carrier being held in the crook of ur arm? Did u use the strap a lot? Do u prefer a carrier that u can wear on ur shoulder?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

True Tote all the way Zorana. It's simple yet stylish, and matches with almost everything. I see you using it, it just fits. :love2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> They're bad! They already made me buy two shoupons and spend them.



I'm resisting the temptations....trying out the "minimal" approach...don't need anything, don't want what I don't need...


...she says after buying a stupid amount of collars for Belka.... :shock:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> True Tote all the way Zorana. It's simple yet stylish, and matches with almost everything. I see you using it, it just fits. :love2:


Thanks love. I don't have any with a short handle or with the messenger strap either. Maybe I can kinda dress it up w buying an extra bow or pearl necklace or something. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I'm resisting the temptations....trying out the "minimal" approach...don't need anything, don't want what I don't need...
> 
> 
> ...she says after buying a stupid amount of collars for Belka.... :shock:


I am SO going to have "no buy September!" I have been so crazy lately, I need to stop cold turkey. No purses and no dog stuff next month, no exceptions! We can all do it together!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zoranoushka, don't take my carrier advice too seriously, you are the one who'll
have to use it, go with your gut feeling, with what you prefer, if you are unsure
then take a bit more time to decide. I just somehow see you with the True Tote
...and myself with the Julie bag... 

In all seriousness Bella does need a carrier, the one I have for her now is killing
my bad back, the bag itself is heavy. I need a light one for vet visits, taxi rides
and trips.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girls what about this one? It's gonna be between the true and this one. The only problem is I'm not sure if this is still available. .... opinions?? Oh and Lindsay, did u like the carrier being held in the crook of ur arm? Did u use the strap a lot? Do u prefer a carrier that u can wear on ur shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's really cute!! I like it! I like holding a bag over my shoulder if I can only pick one way, but it would be great to be able to hold it over my shoulder or in the crook of my arm. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the shoulder bag and the true tote. they're both really nice. I think Mimi would look gorgeous in either one of those bags. 
I looked on the louisdog site and I didn't see that shoulder bag listed so I don't think its available anymore. 

if your not sure... you could wait and see what the new ones will be like. maybe they'll have new ones out in September .... 
that's what I want to do... wait to see the new ones


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If visual helps on the LD brand. This is the all in ones. This material does not stretch, and has no velcro for adjustment. The XS in LD, all in one, best fits 5/6 inch neck, 9 to 10 inch chest, and no longer than 6.5 inches. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> I found a hoodie I like that's Louis Dog. I think I'm going to go with the x small. I like a tighter fit anyway. I'm pretty sure a small would be too big. I also found a Wooflink dress that's adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



I found the one wooflink dress I have for Latte. its the Pretty and Chic dress. 

the size chart for wooflink dresses says the size 1 measures 11.5 girth and 
8.25 length

I just measured Lattes dress and I got 11 inch girth ( the material is a nice stretchy material... and almost 9 inch length )

so, the size chart isn't 100% accurate. the dress was longer than I expected. 
Latte is only 8 inches long and so, it is a bit long on her, but I don't mind .... I do have another dress on order I should be receiving soon. hopefully that one wont be as long .....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine, when you get time, will you look at all of your Wooflink pieces, and tell me which are the smallest. I bought the Love hoodie, but I should have asked which pieces are the smallest before ordering. I just really love that hoodie. The owner of DC said that I can exchange it out for something smaller if I'd like. Different collection. 

Do you think any of the Wooflink collection will fit my girls? If not, I'm just going to be sensible and exchange it for something else. 

Thank you, Angel! In advance, that is.  xxxxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Elaine, when you get time, will you look at all of your Wooflink pieces, and tell me which are the smallest. I bought the Love hoodie, but I should have asked which pieces are the smallest before ordering. I just really love that hoodie. The owner of DC said that I can exchange it out for something smaller if I'd like. Different collection.
> 
> Do you think any of the Wooflink collection will fit my girls? If not, I'm just going to be sensible and exchange it for something else.
> 
> Thank you, Angel! In advance, that is.  xxxxx


Did you just get your order today? sorry to hear that the love hoodie is too big . I did think it would be. what about the tea party top? too big too ... ?

I didn't get my mail yet today, so, my order could be here shortly. 

besides that one pretty and chic dress that I just posted the measurements of, and the love hoodie, Latte has 2 pair of wooflink pj's but they are too long on her... her little feet slip out of the back sleeves after she's been wearing them awhile . they are so cute though. here's a pic of her in the hugs and kisses pj



and she has 2 shirts. the be my friend shirt and the cool dude shirt. 
the length on those is 7 inches and the girth is 11.5 inches

she'll be getting 2 more wooflink shirts in the mail hopefully today or tomorrow and 2 more dresses.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> Did you just get your order today? sorry to hear that the love hoodie is too big . I did think it would be. what about the tea party top? too big too ... ?
> 
> I didn't get my mail yet today, so, my order could be here shortly.
> 
> ...


I haven't got any of the things I ordered from there yet. I've called, emailed.....She's a super nice lady, but I think she runs the business by herself. So she's extremely backed up. I totally understand, but at the same time, it's annoying waiting so long. 

I asked her about the Wooflink collection. She said if the Love hoodie turns out too big, I can exchange it. I also mentioned to her about the SL harnesses not being the same size as the chart lists. She said since they are custom made, there will be slight differences in every harness. She forwarded this info with my order. 

I only ordered the Love hoodie. I was going to order the Tea party too, but figured I should try out the sizing first. This was before I knew that I could exchange them. Someone here I'm sure would buy them even if I couldn't exchange them. I'm still crossing my fingers, but I'm figuring the Wooflink is going to be too big. :/ I really love that collection. 

I emailed her again. It has been more than plenty of time to get my first order. Going on 3 weeks now. On the website, it says, still processing. :/

I brought up the length of time it takes to get the order. But we got on another topic, and she didn't say why it takes so long. But she did say she sells on ebay too. Not sure what all she sells there, maybe not doggie stuff? She mentioned having to keep up with it all by herself, and I couldn't be pushy. I felt bad for her. But again, I don't want to wait a month to get an order. 

I'll let you know how the love hoodie works for us. So far everyone says the 1 will be too big on my crew. Still hoping. xxxxx

Latte is a doll! That adorable little face. :love5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> I haven't got any of the things I ordered from there yet. I've called, emailed.....She's a super nice lady, but I think she runs the business by herself. So she's extremely backed up. I totally understand, but at the same time, it's annoying waiting so long.
> 
> I asked her about the Wooflink collection. She said if the Love hoodie turns out too big, I can exchange it. I also mentioned to her about the SL harnesses not being the same size as the chart lists. She said since they are custom made, there will be slight differences in every harness. She forwarded this info with my order.
> 
> ...


thanks ! she is such a sweet little girl too. always wagging her tail .

good idea that you didn't order the tea party top too. i'll let you know the measurements of it when I get mine .
has it really been 3 weeks since the shoupons ? I kinda lose track of time...
I used my first coupaw on the granny chic tee that I got pretty quick but along with it , I ordered the wooflink floral clusters top and I still haven't got it yet. 
she said I would be getting all the wooflink things sometime this week, so , I guess they'll all come together. 

cant wait to get the Katie puff beds too. I gotta figure out how to put new pics up so I can show everyone how my girls love the bed .... ( that pic of Latte in the jammies was an older pic that I had on photobucket already. )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if she ships things separately or waits for everything to come to ship? I ordered a SL harness and I know they take forever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> thanks ! she is such a sweet little girl too. always wagging her tail .
> 
> good idea that you didn't order the tea party top too. i'll let you know the measurements of it when I get mine .
> has it really been 3 weeks since the shoupons ? I kinda lose track of time...
> ...


You can tell she's a sweet little girl. :love5:

My first order was when she did the 35% off. July 25th was when I placed that one. I ordered 2 SL harnesses on that one. 

The shoupon order I placed was August 3rd. It was for 2 more SL harnesses, and the Wooflink hoodie. 

I ordered the red with animal print bow, and the animal print with red bow on the 25th of July. Then on the 3rd I ordered the*Serengeti with red bow, the cheetah and the Wooflink hoodie. 

All still say processing. :/

You are going to love those beds!! My Pink one will be here Wednesday. :cheer:

You gotta figure out the pic thing. We have to see pics. 

Let me know on the tea party. I have a hoodie here that was given to us as a gift. It's a 11.5 chest, and Lex and Gia can walk out of it. So I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I wonder if she ships things separately or waits for everything to come to ship? I ordered a SL harness and I know they take forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure. But I'm getting tired of waiting. I ordered a gift card that was supposed to be sent by email. 2 weeks later I had to call to get it. :/ Very frustrating. Not sure I'll do business there again. It's just hard to pass up the deals.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> I'm not sure. But I'm getting tired of waiting. I ordered a gift card that was supposed to be sent by email. 2 weeks later I had to call to get it. :/ Very frustrating. Not sure I'll do business there again. It's just hard to pass up the deals.


The last time I ordered a SL product along with a BB, I ordered from Pucci & Catana and they were awesome! Their stock on the website isn't as broad as some of the bigger dog sites, but they are a pleasure to deal with. They contacted me to let me know both would take awhile since they're custom and asked how if I wanted them shipped separately as they came in, which I did, and they didn't charge me any additional shipping.

I'm going to assume that this order will take awhile which is a bummer because I have vacation coming up! Maybe it will be here by the time I get back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The last time I ordered a SL product along with a BB, I ordered from Pucci & Catana and they were awesome! Their stock on the website isn't as broad as some of the bigger dog sites, but they are a pleasure to deal with. They contacted me to let me know both would take awhile since they're custom and asked how if I wanted them shipped separately as they came in, which I did, and they didn't charge me any additional shipping.
> 
> I'm going to assume that this order will take awhile which is a bummer because I have vacation coming up! Maybe it will be here by the time I get back.
> 
> ...


Yeah, DC has an awesome selection, but the turn around time is terrible. She's super nice, though. I know running a business alone has to be challenging to say the least. I don't have the heart to be too pushy, because she is so friendly. It just makes me reluctant to buy there again. 

I was expecting 2 weeks. But we are headed into 3 on my first order. And the gift certificate thing was ridiculous. :/

Hopefully you don't have to wait too long. xxxxx


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> I found the one wooflink dress I have for Latte. its the Pretty and Chic dress.
> 
> the size chart for wooflink dresses says the size 1 measures 11.5 girth and
> 8.25 length
> ...


Oh man, Ella is only 8 inches long, and I really don't like the look of a super long dress. This may end up being Chloe's dress. Which stinks because she really doesn't need any more clothes. If it's that long I may just have to exchange it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> You can tell she's a sweet little girl. :love5:
> 
> My first order was when she did the 35% off. July 25th was when I placed that one. I ordered 2 SL harnesses on that one.
> 
> ...


You did exactly what I did. I ordered 2 Susan Lanci harnesses on July 25th with the 35% off sale. And it's not here. I emailed her yesterday thinking she would email me back today, but I haven't heard anything from her. I had an awful experience with DC last time I ordered from them. But I've heard someone new runs it now. I was hoping that it would be better, but I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm not sure. But I'm getting tired of waiting. I ordered a gift card that was supposed to be sent by email. 2 weeks later I had to call to get it. :/ Very frustrating. Not sure I'll do business there again. It's just hard to pass up the deals.


We're seriously going through the same thing! I swore I would never use them again after the last time I ordered from them earlier this year. I waited weeks for a SL harness and they sent me the wrong size. Then it took weeks to get the correct size in. Then that one didn't even fit. 

I also had to email her to get my coupon codes for my shoupons. 

But for some reason I tried them again. I couldn't pass up the 35% off sale and then the 50% off with the shoupons.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh man, Ella is only 8 inches long, and I really don't like the look of a super long dress. This may end up being Chloe's dress. Which stinks because she really doesn't need any more clothes. If it's that long I may just have to exchange it.


I prefer the longer fit on a girl, but on a boy they tinkle on it. :lol: But I've noticed that most prefer more of a shirt fit. I think I just got used to the longer fit because everything is long on my crew. 

The hoodie I got says 7 inches long, I think. That will come to Chance's tail. Only problem is that he doesn't like girly clothes. :lol: 

I was really hoping the measurements were off, and the Wooflink line would fit. But I guess I'm just going to have to get over it. My pups don't really like clothes, so I guess that between that and the money I'll save, it will be a good thing. Haha! 

I will be very excited if the hoodie ends up fitting. 

You could try the hoodies and tops. The chart says they are 7 inches in length.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> You did exactly what I did. I ordered 2 Susan Lanci harnesses on July 25th with the 35% off sale. And it's not here. I emailed her yesterday thinking she would email me back today, but I haven't heard anything from her. I had an awful experience with DC last time I ordered from them. But I've heard someone new runs it now. I was hoping that it would be better, but I'm starting to wonder.


She emailed me around 8 PM tonight, and didn't even answer the question I asked. :/

I'm starting to get frustrated. I can understand being backed up. But she's going to lose business because no one wants to wait a month for an order. 

If I don't get my first order by Friday, I'm going to have to get stern.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> We're seriously going through the same thing! I swore I would never use them again after the last time I ordered from them earlier this year. I waited weeks for a SL harness and they sent me the wrong size. Then it took weeks to get the correct size in. Then that one didn't even fit.
> 
> I also had to email her to get my coupon codes for my shoupons.
> 
> But for some reason I tried them again. I couldn't pass up the 35% off sale and then the 50% off with the shoupons.


Yeah, it's hard to pass up the deals. But the customer service and the turn around time is ridiculous!

It took 3 to 4 days to get her to give me the shoupon codes. Over 2 weeks to get a gift certificate that was supposed to come via email. There is no good reason for that. 

Let me know when you get your order. I'm curious how long we are all going to have to wait.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry to here that you are upset at it taking so long, ect. I guess I kinda expected that it wouldn't get here quick so I don't mind. cause, I've ordered from them many times before and sometimes something will come quick, like the louisdog granny chic tee.... sometime things will take a long time but I always get what I order and its been a good bargain, so I don't mind. lol. i'll wait if I know i'm getting a good bargain .


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel bad it's taking so long too. I think her offers are so great that she can't keep up. I agree with you elaine, I don't mind waiting for a bargain. Mayra and I both ordered sl snuggle sacks shipped to me and dcs didn't realize there were 2 so the second one (mine) took longer. Plus super zoo was just a couple weeks ago and susan lanci was there which means she has also been super busy and she only makes things to order unlike buddy belt who makes things in mass quantities. Some brands just take way longer depending on who makes it and where they are shipping it from. I once waited 4 weeks for a wooflink necklace 3 years ago. But once it arrives, it's always worth the wait! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to add she sent a little something extra in the package for mimi for the delay too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I feel bad it's taking so long too. I think her offers are so great that she can't keep up. I agree with you elaine, I don't mind waiting for a bargain. Mayra and I both ordered sl snuggle sacks shipped to me and dcs didn't realize there were 2 so the second one (mine) took longer. Plus super zoo was just a couple weeks ago and susan lanci was there which means she has also been super busy and she only makes things to order unlike buddy belt who makes things in mass quantities. Some brands just take way longer depending on who makes it and where they are shipping it from. I once waited 4 weeks for a wooflink necklace 3 years ago. But once it arrives, it's always worth the wait!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah that cuddle cup took forever, I ordered it the 17th June, a Monday and I think you got it the last days of July so that is 6weeks for an order that says it ships in 2.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can totally understand her being backed up, especially with the deals she runs. It's very hard to pass up. But when you are running a business, consumers look for the quality of customer service. Even if they pay a little more. I'm sure running the business by herself is no easy task. I've been there. But I always put my customers first. Even if it meant not getting more than 4 hours a sleep at night. If it says 2 weeks, it should be 2 weeks. A minor delay is acceptable. But weeks delay is ridiculous. She is such a kind lady. I've spoke with her on the phone. Since we weren't having much luck with the SL fit, she passed the information with my order. So I expected to wait the full 2 weeks. The clip part is okay on the SL, but it was baggy in the chest area. This is a common issue for my pups with sizing. So with the extra adjustment to the harnesses, I don't mind waiting a few days longer. But honestly, I think she's trying to handle more than she's able. In today's economy it's hard to pay overhead. So while I understand, I still think waiting far past the time she states, is not good for her business. 

Like y'all mention, you do feel a bit better about the wait due to the great deals she offers. I'm not sure I'll do more business there. However, 50% off makes you want to just stick it out. :lol:

I wait days for even a reply to an email. And most times it doesn't even address what my questions were. Anyway, we'll see. 

Again, she's very friendly. I'm sure she doesn't purposely delay the orders. I just think she needs an assistant. 

Everyone let us know when your orders arrive. Her last email to me said I'd have the first 2 harnesses this week.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah it's hard to pass up 50%, even if the wait is longer. I'll be her assistant! haha


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yeah it's hard to pass up 50%, even if the wait is longer. I'll be her assistant! haha


Me too!!! Susan Lanci takes forever!! She takes her sweet time! Even if Leslie orders it for me, the min is 3 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Me too!!! Susan Lanci takes forever!! She takes her sweet time! Even if Leslie orders it for me, the min is 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a little bizarre that SL "custom" makes things as they're ordered. Definitely worth the wait though! We're going boating soon and I just found out that one of our destinations has a dog boutique! Uh-oh.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

after reading about how long everyones orders were taking... I decided yesterday to look up my orders and see when I placed mine. cause the first order I placed with the coupaw, I got real quick. it was for the my best friend tee, the cool dude tee and one other shirt I cant remember now which one.
my second order with the coupaw was for the granny chic tee and the floral clusters top and the granny chic tee came real quick. but i'm still waiting for the floral clusters top and 2 other orders. 
so, I emailed her yesterday to ask her about that floral clusters top cause it is taking a very long time. she just got back to me today and she said it has shipped with the others and I should get it in 2 days .

then I looked at the doggie couture site and it says the floral clusters top and the 2 wooflink dresses from the 3rd coupaw have shipped. but I have one more order that's not marked as shipped yet with the dare tee, the tea party top and the louisdog organic bear overalls. 

I think maybe she should change that it says usually ships within 2 weeks so people don't expect that. but i'm still very happy with doggie couture. she is very nice and I love the bargains. 
yes, I do remember that when I ordered the SL step in harnesses from GW little , they took along time too


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It's a little bizarre that SL "custom" makes things as they're ordered. Definitely worth the wait though! We're going boating soon and I just found out that one of our destinations has a dog boutique! Uh-oh.


Where are you going?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Where are you going?


We haven't fully decided but our first stop will be in Vancouver, at Granville Island. Love love love it there! Just found out that there's a little dog boutique there in an old train car. After we're done boating, I'm going to Maui. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We haven't fully decided but our first stop will be in Vancouver, at Granville Island. Love love love it there! Just found out that there's a little dog boutique there in an old train car. After we're done boating, I'm going to Maui.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW I can only imagine all the goodies Ms Odie will get!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It's a little bizarre that SL "custom" makes things as they're ordered. Definitely worth the wait though! We're going boating soon and I just found out that one of our destinations has a dog boutique! Uh-oh.


Yeah, it is bizarre. Since they are not a custom fit, why not just make enough for each retailer to have some in stock. The only thing that I can figure is that the line is fairly extensive, so it probably keeps the cost down for SL and the retailers. 

It worked out in my favor, though. I was able to give exact measurements. Noting the sagging in the chest. So hopefully the ones I bought fit better. We'll see. How it came about was me discussing complaints that some of the harnesses were said not to fit the chest size listed in the chart. I had mentioned to her that people were finding that they ran a size smaller. For us, the harness was made to fit the chest size listed, but we had the sag in the front. So hopefully she'll start making them more true to size. If a product can't be returned, it should follow the chart that's given. Personally, I get tired of returning and exchanging. It's costly and time consuming. 

Oh, fun fun!! Can't wait to see what sweet Odie gets at the boutique. xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> after reading about how long everyones orders were taking... I decided yesterday to look up my orders and see when I placed mine. cause the first order I placed with the coupaw, I got real quick. it was for the my best friend tee, the cool dude tee and one other shirt I cant remember now which one.
> my second order with the coupaw was for the granny chic tee and the floral clusters top and the granny chic tee came real quick. but i'm still waiting for the floral clusters top and 2 other orders.
> so, I emailed her yesterday to ask her about that floral clusters top cause it is taking a very long time. she just got back to me today and she said it has shipped with the others and I should get it in 2 days .
> 
> ...


I agree. She just needs to make her customers aware of the wait time. But as you said, she is very nice. 

Hoping we all get our goodies soon. xxxxx


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I agree. She just needs to make her customers aware of the wait time. But as you said, she is very nice.
> 
> Hoping we all get our goodies soon. xxxxx


I agree! I don't mind waiting, but I think it should have the correct length of time before the product ships listed. She emailed me back and said I would have the two harnesses this week, too. But if its hasn't shipped I wonder of it will actually be here then 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Update. ...the elegant shoulder carrier is all sold out. Now I have to ask myself if I wait to see the new stuff (not sure when it's coming out) or get the true????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Update. ...the elegant shoulder carrier is all sold out. Now I have to ask myself if I wait to see the new stuff (not sure when it's coming out) or get the true????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no!! I like the true, too! If we knew when it was coming out, I would say wait, but it will be hard since there's no telling when that will be!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> WOW I can only imagine all the goodies Ms Odie will get!


Haha I will need to restrain myself! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Update. ...the elegant shoulder carrier is all sold out. Now I have to ask myself if I wait to see the new stuff (not sure when it's coming out) or get the true????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hmmm. that's a tough decision but I think it'd be more exciting to wait to see the new ones


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> I agree! I don't mind waiting, but I think it should have the correct length of time before the product ships listed. She emailed me back and said I would have the two harnesses this week, too. But if its hasn't shipped I wonder of it will actually be here then
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I hope so. That's what my email response said too. She said she'd send the Love hoodie with the 2 harnesses that were ready. Said I'd have them this week. But all of my orders still show processing. 

I feel bad having to keep emailing her. But I think I've been patient long enough. If she'd just update without having to email her, that would be more professional. I have a very soft heart for kind, good people. After having a few conversations with her on the phone, I know it's just that she can't keep up. I still say hire an assistant. 

I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha I will need to restrain myself!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For some reason I do not see that happening LOL


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Definitely grabbing one of these for my new pup once we decide on a name I been lookimg at their tags for awhile but they have so many awesome ones I couldn't decide on 2 lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a tracking number last night that doesn't even work. So I assume she printed the postage, but the package hasn't been shipped. Once it's scanned in, it will update the tracking information. So it looks like my first order is going to take a full month. No clue on the second order. :/


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I got a tracking number last night that doesn't even work. So I assume she printed the postage, but the package hasn't been shipped. Once it's scanned in, it will update the tracking information. So it looks like my first order is going to take a full month. No clue on the second order. :/


She sent me a tracking number last night that doesn't work either. I was almost positive that we wouldn't be getting the harnesses this week like she said!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> She sent me a tracking number last night that doesn't work either. I was almost positive that we wouldn't be getting the harnesses this week like she said!


My patience is growing very short. I don't feel like we are being unreasonable with our concern. It's not just a few days late, it's 2 weeks late. Sigh. I'll keep you updated and you keep me updated. 

Again, 50% off is hard to pass up. But this is ridiculous. I also want to add that she's always been nice. But her email replies are days later, misspelled words, not addressing questions....Hm


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor girl needs someone to help her. :/ I'm not angry, just frustrated.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> My patience is growing very short. I don't feel like we are being unreasonable with our concern. It's not just a few days late, it's 2 weeks late. Sigh. I'll keep you updated and you keep me updated.
> 
> Again, 50% off is hard to pass up. But this is ridiculous. I also want to add that she's always been nice. But her email replies are days later, misspelled words, not addressing questions....Hm


Yeah, I feel like I've definitely given her plenty of chances to prove she if worth doing business with. This is my second order I've been unhappy with. And I've made a few since with my shoupons that I'm sure will take too long to get here. I'm not going to order from her again unless it's another amazing deal. And I will go into it expecting a very log wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Poor girl needs someone to help her. :/ I'm not angry, just frustrated.


She clearly needs someone to help her!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I got a tracking number last night that doesn't even work. So I assume she printed the postage, but the package hasn't been shipped. Once it's scanned in, it will update the tracking information. So it looks like my first order is going to take a full month. No clue on the second order. :/


Hi TLI, I am sorry to hear you are having a bad experience with Doggie Couture. Hopefully you get your items soon. Where did you check your tracking info? I also had a problem tracking my package on their website but I then tried with the tracking number they sent me by email and it worked. You should try it with the email tracking that they sent you. Hopefully it works.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my order from doggie couture and I love everything. i wanted to get Latte some things with little sleeves cause she has allergies and gets itchy sometimes and sleeves help protect her skin. 
i got her 2 little wooflink dresses with the little sleeves . ( they do run long) and they are gorgeous.
and i got her little wooflink tops with sleeves and they are all beautiful too. the dare and the floral cluster run alittle smaller than the tea party top. 
everything is even cuter in person than in the pictures


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I got my order from doggie couture and I love everything. i wanted to get Latte some things with little sleeves cause she has allergies and gets itchy sometimes and sleeves help protect her skin.
> i got her 2 little wooflink dresses with the little sleeves . ( they do run long) and they are gorgeous.
> and i got her little wooflink tops with sleeves and they are all beautiful too. the dare and the floral cluster run alittle smaller than the tea party top.
> everything is even cuter in person than in the pictures


Yay! U got ur order!! I'm so happy u love it all and it all fits!! I can't wait to see pics! I saw LD's fall collection on fb and I'm not crazy about the carriers. The Backer show is next month so I'm gonna wait to see the carriers in person before I use my shoupons. ; )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! U got ur order!! I'm so happy u love it all and it all fits!! I can't wait to see pics! I saw LD's fall collection on fb and I'm not crazy about the carriers. The Backer show is next month so I'm gonna wait to see the carriers in person before I use my shoupons. ; )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I cant wait to post some new pics . today I took a bunch of pics of my girls in there new Katie puff bed.  
I saw the new carriers too. I didn't think they'd be your style. 
that's exciting that your going to that show. I wish I could go !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I cant wait to post some new pics . today I took a bunch of pics of my girls in there new Katie puff bed.
> I saw the new carriers too. I didn't think they'd be your style.
> that's exciting that your going to that show. I wish I could go !!!


How do they like the bed?? I hope u can upload them today! I think the new carriers are cute and would probably get the beige w black bow except they're really similar to the wooflink, chain handles and nude color. What do u think?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with the wait times as well. I used my Coupaws on all the new Wooflink stuff and it arrived as expected in a little over two weeks. I then ordered a Wooflink collar and a a little collar for Prince with paw prints. I had the same experience as you guys, it said ships in 3-5 days but I finally got the package 2 days ago (3 1/2 weeks later). I even verified she had the Wooflink collar already in stock before I ordered it (it was the live struck necklace that I loved so much on Mimi).


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> How do they like the bed?? I hope u can upload them today! I think the new carriers are cute and would probably get the beige w black bow except they're really similar to the wooflink, chain handles and nude color. What do u think?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


the beige one with the black bow is the one I liked the best too ! I just wasn't sure about the chain handles... if you could see them in person, that's be perfect .
my girls love the Katie puff bed !!!! its gonna be alittle while before I can spend time figuring out how to get Nikon transfer onto my laptop. I got this new version of windows and I've never had a laptop before, and i'm not good at figuring out things and my mom is here till Friday so i'm alittle more busy than usual. but I for sure will post them and the pics of the new wooflink clothes too , when I can ....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine, I can't wait to see your stuff!! 

Uh-oh guys... I just saw that she's having a 35% off sale. She's going to be even busier! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, I can't wait to see your stuff!!
> 
> Uh-oh guys... I just saw that she's having a 35% off sale. She's going to be even busier!
> 
> ...


Oh no! These sales are killing our wallets! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh no! These sales are killing our wallets! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Definately killing mine, I was looking at winter coats today!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We need pics of these Angels with their new goodies. 

Still no package here. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi TLI, I am sorry to hear you are having a bad experience with Doggie Couture. Hopefully you get your items soon. Where did you check your tracking info? I also had a problem tracking my package on their website but I then tried with the tracking number they sent me by email and it worked. You should try it with the email tracking that they sent you. Hopefully it works.


Hi hun! xxx

I've tracked it both ways. It looks like it might have been sent first class mail, instead of priority. I paid shipping 3 times, but will most likely receive 2 packages. Maybe 1 if the last two SL harnesses were completed when she shipped. If so, I'll be requesting a refund on the shipping not used. 

Many businesses print postage from their computer. So even though you get a tracking number, they can wait however long to actually ship the item. 

This business has a great selection, and the owner is very friendly, but she's got more work than she can keep up with. So you can pretty much double the time the website lists for shipping times. :/

I'll let everyone know when my package arrives.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope it arrives soon! Mine will come when I'm on vacation, but at least I'll have something to look forward to when I get home.  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No DC package today. :/


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> No DC package today. :/


Oh, I got mine today. And I'm very mad about it. I started a new thread about it.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Hi hun! xxx
> 
> I've tracked it both ways. It looks like it might have been sent first class mail, instead of priority. I paid shipping 3 times, but will most likely receive 2 packages. Maybe 1 if the last two SL harnesses were completed when she shipped. If so, I'll be requesting a refund on the shipping not used.
> 
> ...


Hi TLI, Hopefully that's not the case.You should contact her to see what's going on with the tracking number. I agree. I don't like having to wait so long for packages to arrive either. I just got the package that i ordered with the coupaws this Friday. It took 3 weeks to arrive but i still haven't received the Susan Lanci things, i think they take even longer to arrive. Hoping to get them soon. Keep us updated on what happens. Hope you get your items soon. We would love to see pics when you get them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi TLI, Hopefully that's not the case.You should contact her to see what's going on with the tracking number. I agree. I don't like having to wait so long for packages to arrive either. I just got the package that i ordered with the coupaws this Friday. It took 3 weeks to arrive but i still haven't received the Susan Lanci things, i think they take even longer to arrive. Hoping to get them soon. Keep us updated on what happens. Hope you get your items soon. We would love to see pics when you get them.


I've emailed her several times. :/ Called, never an answer. After reading Lindsay's post, I did a Google search. She has several bad reviews. The same complaints as ours. She has sent some people empty packages just to have a tracking number for disputes. But I think it's catching up to her. One or two complain, it's not a major deal. But when several make the same complaints, it starts going against her favor. A lot of people won't file "formal" complaints. I wonder how many she's done this too that just let it go. 

I'm happy to hear that you got your package. Hopefully your SL stuff comes soon. xxx

I sent an email that might get her moving. Although I don't want to file complaints, I will if I have too. Maybe she'll realize the importance of timliness and proper customer service.


----------

